# M.V. Fasgadair



## sam2182sw

Hi lads i am trying to grt photos of an oil spill training ship i did my tickets on she was called Fasgadair in the 1980 and changed her name to the following Forth Explorer 1988 and then IOSL EXPLORER 1998 she belonged to the Wood group company when i was on her came you help sam


----------



## Jan7

sam2182sw said:


> Hi lads i am trying to grt photos of an oil spill training ship i did my tickets on she was called Fasgadair in the 1980 and changed her name to the following Forth Explorer 1988 and then IOSL EXPLORER 1998 she belonged to the Wood group company when i was on her came you help sam


Dear Sam: 

Seems that this ship is in your interest: BRUNNECK 
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=342812


> RoRo Vessel, 500gt.
> Built 1969 by T. van Duijvendijk, Lekkerkerk
> for DDG Hansa, Bremen.
> Converted 1981 into Pollution Recovery ship FASGADAIR.
> Converted 1988 to Offshore Supply ship FORTH EXPLORER.
> Currently IOSL EXPLORER.
> Photo: 1978.05 Belfast.


Also very interesting: Full size


Jan.


----------



## sam2182sw

Thanks jan very good photo sam


----------



## Jan7

You are welcome, Sam!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For your nick, "*2182*", seems that your job in this ship are Radiotelegrafist/Communication man aboard.....
2182 KHz is one emergency frequency



Jan.


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Jan the 2182 is a nick i am a radio ham M3KUH but did take may radio tickets at the hull radio collage and when on board the Fasgadair i was training as a M.P.C.U.officer she had all the gear on for oil polution also had to take V.H.F raido ticket past all then went to the gulf ports on oil polution control. sam


----------



## Cees van Vliet

sam2182sw said:


> Hi lads i am trying to grt photos of an oil spill training ship i did my tickets on she was called Fasgadair in the 1980 and changed her name to the following Forth Explorer 1988 and then IOSL EXPLORER 1998 she belonged to the Wood group company when i was on her came you help sam


Hi Sam,

Hereby I send a photo of the Fasgadair

Greetings

Cees


----------



## muldonaich

she looks a right backyard built job sorry for being so blunt kev.


----------



## sam2182sw

thanks for the photo lads sam2182sw


----------



## James_C

A rather late reply, but my late father was involved with the conversion and trials of FASGADAIR in the early 80s as was. He did a number of trials with this ship with his own ship (HOUNDBANK) prior to her taking up service.
Sam, if you wish I've quite a few photos I could scan and post.


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Jim yes please I would like to see them thanks sam


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Cees van vliet thanks for the photo of FASGADAIR can you help me please. I am writing a book about my life in the shiping world and have some story to tell about this ship when I was on her. I would like to put this ship (photo) in the book is that ok with you thanks sam2182sw


----------



## James_C

sam2182sw said:


> Hi Jim yes please I would like to see them thanks sam


Will do, hopefully get some of them up tomorrow.


----------



## K.Ross

Hello Jim, I was on the Fasgidar back at the start as a 9 year old boy, My father took me to Aberdeen to look round it. His name was George Ross. When she was sold and became the Fourth Explorer I did my EDH and AB's tickets on her and was onboard for 8 years untill she was sold in 98.


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi K.Ross well done she did the job that we wanted her to do. Hi to Jim did you down load the photos if you did I did not see them can you tell me where you down loaded them to thanks sam2182sw


----------



## James_C

Gents,
I've got to hold my hands up and say I totally forgot to get around to scanning those photos. I'll get to it in the next few days and let you know when it's done via this thread.
As a little taster, here's a snap of her with LADY OF MANN just after the conversion was completed and all her toys were shown off to the BP bigwigs.
Taken adjacent to the Govan drydocks (I think) in 1981.


----------



## K.Ross

Hello Sam, No I have just been on the web, I did not upload the picture you are seeing. I do have pictures of course it would take a bit of finding in the loft these days! Who do you remember on the crew when you were on?


----------



## Neilmac56

K.Ross said:


> Hello Jim, I was on the Fasgidar back at the start as a 9 year old boy, My father took me to Aberdeen to look round it. His name was George Ross. When she was sold and became the Fourth Explorer I did my EDH and AB's tickets on her and was onboard for 8 years untill she was sold in 98.


Hi K Ross. Hope you see this. I sailed with your dad “ Acre” on the fasgadair from 1982 till 1986 when she was sold to Briggs. Your dad was leading hand and I was 1st mate. We spent many a good time on that ship. How is he? I lost touch with everyone as I came ashore at that time. Have been back at sea with forth ports for past 7 years tho.
Neil McEwan


----------



## Cees van Vliet

Sorry Sam for my late reply. But on DDG Hansa (ddghansa-shipsphotos.de) you can find more photo's of the Fasgadair and her former name Brunneck.
Hereby I send you a photo of the IOSL Explorer before conversion of the cranes. From Patrick Hill (Hull) you can buy photo's of the IOSL Explorer after conversion of the cranes.


----------



## Ken Wood

Did a pollution control course on her in the Forth, early 80’s.


----------

